# Look out for Spike - Modern Pentathlon horse



## Happy Horse (4 August 2012)

This is my friends horse who will be in the modern pentathlon next weekend - he should be pretty easy to spot! I think the paper got a bit confused about how the pentathlon works as Sam definitely isn't competing!

http://www.worthingherald.co.uk/spo...beannie-head-for-olympic-pentathlon-1-4090280


----------



## LizzieJ (4 August 2012)

Oh dear, they are confused aren't they! He will be easy to spot though


----------



## Happy Horse (11 August 2012)

Spike is making his grand appearance today and tomorrow.  His owner was able to ride in main arena yesterday to get him used to it.  fingers crossed he gets someone who can ride!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

So that's why Beanie's up there... Been trying to work out what she's been doing  

A friend of mine's one of the stables volunteers looking after the Pentathlon horses - I'll see if she's got any pics of Spike 

Deffo got confused about them going up there though - good old local papers


----------



## PolarSkye (11 August 2012)

Will definitely look for him . . . also looking for a little bay called Flik who was certainly on the shortlist - don't know if she made it, but an acquaintance of mine owns her and I'd love to see her in the arena (with someone knowledgeable on top!).

P


----------



## Happy Horse (11 August 2012)

Doesnt look like he's in the Men's. I hope he wasn't naughty yesterday!


----------



## Happy Horse (12 August 2012)

Apparently Spike is going today - he was a good boy in the trial round


----------



## Archiepoo (12 August 2012)

well i hope the riders treat  the horses better today -yesterday was shameful!


----------



## TJP (12 August 2012)

He's just on way to the warm up. Looking lovely


----------



## Happy Horse (12 August 2012)

I think he has an Italian and a Brazilian rider.


----------



## teapot (12 August 2012)

I asked my friend about him and B's horse - said Spike's lovely and didn't know Linford...


----------



## Willeeckers (12 August 2012)

Just watching him go round now - bless him, very genuine horse


----------



## D66 (12 August 2012)

Spike was my favourite, he looked like he could have done it on his own and was telling the rider the rider to leave him alone to get on with it.


----------



## SKW (12 August 2012)

Is he for sale? He was my favorite. So honest!


----------



## Tank_08 (12 August 2012)

He was also my favourite, and went lovely and tried his heart out


----------

